# My humps



## Yorkie Mom (Aug 25, 2008)

Okay, so I noticed that Cooper's favorite toy, a giant sized Shamoo, had blood on it. I know that Chloe, our youngest, is teething and just assumed that she had been chewing on it. Cooper is a stud dog, so we don't want to discourage him from humping. Shamoo happens to be his 'play thing', of you catch my drift. Well he was going to town with ole Shamoo and we realized that the blood was coming from his penis... Is that normal? I have never seen this before and am wondering if he is just raw from humping a stuffed animal for too long... Any insight?
The vet said not to worry about it, but didn't really explain it... Busy day for them, but still give me some information lady! lol


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Lol, I have no clue, but you could probably call back and leave a message for the vet to call you back when she has more time to explain it to you.


----------



## LoveNewfies (Jun 18, 2008)

Sometimes, yes, they can be a little too active and rub their penis raw. At the same time, keep an eye on it because abscesses can happen when they are particularly active in that department.


----------

